# bedroom disaster



## angelarumore (Sep 13, 2007)

I just moved to a new home and can't get my dresser up the stairs without removing the ball feet attached.  i removed the screws but they are still held on with wood glue.  Do you know a wood glue solvent or something that would at least loosen it so i could pry them off


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 20, 2007)

You could cut them off nicely with a sharp tooth saw...them glue em back on. Hope that helped.


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 21, 2007)

Welcome Angelrumore:
I would hate to do any cutting on the furniture. Is the mirror removed? Have you tried using an appliance dolly (one of those that has the straps to hold the load and arranged to climb stairs easily) and turning the dresser up on its end to go up? Taking the mirror off and removing all the drawers will help with the size and weight, while the strap will help you keep it under control. If nothing else, you could rent one one from U-Haul.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 22, 2007)

If you do cut them off I would use a Japenese saw to this.


----------



## ToolGuy (Nov 27, 2007)

Since you posted 2 weeks ago I have to assume the issue is already resolved, but that's never stopped me from pushing my advice before  . You could try padding the feet with towels and a block of wood, then rapping it with a hammer to break the glue joint. 

The problem with cutting the joint is you loose some of the wood. If you have to cut it though, then Daryl is right on about the Japanese style saw. You can get one cheap at Lowe's or Home Depot. Get the thinnest, finest one they have. Also, mark which order they go back because no two cuts are going to be exactly the same.


----------

